# Youth .243 - Weatherby vs. Remington?



## famousunknown (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm about to pull the trigger on a youth rifle and was leaning toward a Remington Model 7 or Model 700. However, at the dealer today I saw a Vanguard youth model that looked pretty nice. The stock on the Weatherby was wood that was painted black - I was thinking with the extra weight of the wood it could help quite a bit with the recoil. The Wby also came with an extra full size stock for later on when he gets a little older.

Long story short, I'm kind of in a quandry and need some thoughts on which one to go with . . . trying to stay in the $500-$600 range for the gun without a scope. Both the Remington and the Vanguard were generally in this price point.

Any thoughts would be most appreciative. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

For a youth gun have you looked at this single shot Rossi ??

ROSSI .223 YOUTH RIFLE/SCOPE COMBO











$194.00 Item#: 7932171
Style#: R223SMB
SKU: 0345-03613-1002 

Caliber: .223
Barrel length: 22 in.
Stock: hardwood
Finish: blued
3-9x40 scope
Sling swivels and trigger-lock included
Case included


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Or this one???

*H&R YOUTH HANDY RIFLE COMBO*









Zoom product image.










$259.86 Item#: 10920627
Style#: SB2-Y-08
SKU: 0345-02021-0002 

Caliber: 7mm-08
Barrel length: 22 in.
Stock: American hardwood
Finish: blued
Case and 3-9x40 scope included


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

This is the company that makes the Weatherby:

Home
» 
Outdoors
» 
Hunting
» 
Centerfire Rifles
*HOWA YOUTH RIFLE/SCOPE COMBO*









Zoom product image.










$389.00 Item#: 8793622
Style#: HWR66209
SKU: 0345-03404-0243 

Calibers: .243
Barrel length: 20 in.
Stock: composite
Finish: blue
Scope: 3x9x40
Great gun for a first-time shooter


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You won't go wrong with either of the 2 you mentioned. Pick the one that fits your kid best.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Marburger's has the Youth .243 Weatherby VANGUARD on sale right now..


281-474-4242


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Can't go wrong with the Weatherby and with the additional stock your child has something to grow into.

TH


----------



## wushizfishin (Jul 25, 2006)

I've had a Model 7 in 7mm-08 for 10 or 12 years now. It has been a great gun. It is my wifes gun now and she is a small woman and shoots it well. Bothe of my teenage daughters have taken deer with it. My son took a deer with it when he was 10. The kick is managable and the power will last your son a lifetime. It is also short enough to move around in the stand wthout bumping it around. 

Good luck,
James


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

When my son was 10 I bought him a Mod 7 stainless/synthetic (Leupold vx II scope). It's a good looking rifle and accurate too. Really nice gun and enjoyable to hunt with...we've both shot a bunch of deer and hogs with it over the years. He has a .243 but you might also want to look at getting a 7MM-08.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

how's the recoil of a 7mm-08 compared to a .243 in those youth rifles? I thought about the same caliber, but wasn't sure of the added recoil


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Can't go wrong with the Weatherby and with the additional stock your child has something to grow into.
> 
> TH


Martin,

Thats exactly what I just bought my 9 yr old that shot his first deer thanksgiving weekend...He can grow into the 7mm....I shot it and love it.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Bought my son,the youth model remington,put a 3x9-Buckmaster scope on it, he shot his first buck sun. morn. with it in freer dropped the big cull 8 pt. I have'nt posted pictures yet, because I left the cam. at the camp, best day of my life, watching my son shoot his first buck brought tears, because my son was born with nystagmus-an eye disorder that does not let him focus 100% of the time,doctrs. said he would'nt be able to ride a bike, shoot a gun, play baseball etc.. what the heck do they know! my son is 13 yrs. old has been playing sports since he was 5- has shot 3 does & a hog, is an avid fisherman who loves the outdoors. God has blessed me.


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Leemo said:


> Bought my son,the youth model remington,put a 3x9-Buckmaster scope on it, he shot his first buck sun. morn. with it in freer dropped the big cull 8 pt. I have'nt posted pictures yet, because I left the cam. at the camp, best day of my life, watching my son shoot his first buck brought tears, because my son was born with nystagmus-an eye disorder that does not let him focus 100% of the time,doctrs. said he would'nt be able to ride a bike, shoot a gun, play baseball etc.. what the heck do they know! my son is 13 yrs. old has been playing sports since he was 5- has shot 3 does & a hog, is an avid fisherman who loves the outdoors. God has blessed me.


AMEN BROTHER..greenie coming ur way.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Leemo said:


> Bought my son,the youth model remington,put a 3x9-Buckmaster scope on it, he shot his first buck sun. morn. with it in freer dropped the big cull 8 pt. I have'nt posted pictures yet, because I left the cam. at the camp, best day of my life, watching my son shoot his first buck brought tears, because my son was born with nystagmus-an eye disorder that does not let him focus 100% of the time,doctrs. said he would'nt be able to ride a bike, shoot a gun, play baseball etc.. what the heck do they know! my son is 13 yrs. old has been playing sports since he was 5- has shot 3 does & a hog, is an avid fisherman who loves the outdoors. God has blessed me.


Awesome...I'm going to be waiting for your post!! and Pics..
Congrats to your Son...and Kudos to you as a Dad..

Your Right about Drs... 5 of them said that I would never walk again..

chief


----------



## wushizfishin (Jul 25, 2006)

It doesn't seem to bother any of my kids - 13yr. son, 15yr. daughter, 18 yr. daughter. All of them (Kids) under 100 lbs.I don't think it kicks much more than a .243. It kicks more than my big ole heavy 25-06 sendero special, but not much more. Post up to see if anyone near you has one you can shoot. I'm live in Huntsville.


Kyle 1974 said:


> how's the recoil of a 7mm-08 compared to a .243 in those youth rifles? I thought about the same caliber, but wasn't sure of the added recoil


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I just got my sons Remingtons 700's youth models at Academy for 444 dollars.
Synthetic stocks and all black.
I think it was the model 700 SPS.


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

Remington all of the way. I love my .243


----------



## speckfisher (Apr 11, 2006)

Bought my son a Rem. mod 7 youth about 12 yrs ago and sent it back to Rem. and they me charged $100.00 to install a muzzle brake. It had no recoil at all but was very loud. He was 8 back then and shot his first buck. Let my daughter use it and she was about 70 lb. then and she shot her first buck. With the muzzle brake they didn't flintch anticipating the recoil because it didn't have any. Now I am passing on to my grandchildren. It is a very durable and accurate gun.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I have a model 7 youth in 223. I love it but a friend of mine has the Vangard 223 and it shoots circles around my Remington (grouping). His vanguard is heavier (barrel) may by why it shoots better. I am a big guy but I love my little youth 223. Finally got it shooting OK. I love to tell all my buddies who shoot those big cannons that when they learn to shoot they will go to a 223. Either one is a good choice.

Charlie


----------



## famousunknown (Aug 13, 2005)

Sounds like either one will be a good choice. I'll let the boy get acquainted with both of them and we'll see which one he likes better. I can get the Rem for about $410 from a local guy and the Wby drives out at about $460 (includes an extra full size stock).

Thanks to all of you for the comments and keep 'em coming if you think of anything else. I prolly won't buy the gun until sometime next week.

Take care and be safe.


----------



## golfpro02 (Jun 15, 2006)

i had shot a remington (25-06 rem) since i was 5 years old, and i thought that it was a great gun. that was until i bought a browning two years ago, you might want to check out the a-bolt composite stalker. it should be right around $500. i would be willing to bet that the browning will shoot tighter groups and have a much smoother trigger than either the remington or the weatherby.​​and, whatever you do, DO NOT PUT A MUZZLE BRAKE on it.​​


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Dont wait too late to buy your gun. Christmas shoppers are already out in force. I bought a gun yesterday at Carter Country 20 ga. 11-87 wood stock and it was the last one of that type they had. 

Charlie


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I bought my 8 year old ( 9 now) the Remington SPS (Special Purpose Synthetic) .243



Great gun.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Can't go wrong with the 700 .243, I bought my wife one almost 2 years ago (synth. stock) It will literally drive tacks at 100yrds out of the box with off the shelf ammo.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

golfpro02 said:


> i i would be willing to bet that the browning will shoot tighter groups and have a much smoother trigger than either the remington or the weatherby.​
> and, whatever you do, DO NOT PUT A MUZZLE BRAKE on it.​


I would take that bet as I have at least one rifle of all 3 gun makers you mentioned. Brownings are fine rifles but so are the Rem's and Weatherby's. The Weatherby's have a factory adjustable trigger that I can tune to break like glass without a gunsmith's help. What do you have against muzzle breaks? For a kid rifle, that is a great option to me. Just curious???


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

You can certainly adjust the Remingtons too.

Charlie


----------

